# Overslept during school, what should I do?



## DarthVader3257 (Nov 11, 2010)

Arite guys, today at school, we had a delayed 3-hour opening (usually it starts at 7:20 but today it started at 10:20). I then awoke to find out that it was 9:55, and it was impossible to get ready within that period, and also, I carpool with my neighbors, and they had already gone anyways, so basically I don't have any idea what I'm supposed to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My mom and sister both work till 4:00 and leave around 9:00 so I have no ride until then. Any ideas??


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

Call your school and tell them you overslept. Apologise and tell them it'll never happen again.

That's it.


----------



## DarthVader3257 (Nov 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Call your school and tell them you overslept. Apologise and tell them it'll never happen again.
> 
> That's it.



That is another problem though. My mom took my cell phone away for a week, and we refunded our home phone and are getting a new one.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 11, 2010)

1 tardy, quit being a teachers pet.  If they give you shit about it, just strip entirely naked in front of them and say "NOW what's up motherfucker"


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 11, 2010)

Play some Mario Kart like a normal kid


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 11, 2010)

Man up, go to school and apologize for being tardy. I ain't gonna kill you. Trust me.


----------



## playallday (Nov 11, 2010)

.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 11, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Take the bus?


Not much else I can say really or walk

I live 2 miles from my school and take the bus everyday, there's not much wrong with it.

Now stop being a fucktard and get to school.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

DarthVader3257 said:
			
		

> That is another problem though. My mom took my cell phone away for a week, and we refunded our home phone and are getting a new one.


Then go find someone in your neighbourhood and ask to use their phone for a couple of minutes.

Either way, what you're doing now is pretty silly, too. You're waiting for someone to reply on an internet forum, while you can look for possible solutions yourself and go to school faster.

If you can't find any decent solution, put on your shoes and start walkin'.

Also, lmao @ yuyuyup.


----------



## DarthVader3257 (Nov 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> DarthVader3257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why f*ck you guys gotta be so rude about it. I mean there is no possible solution whatsoever. My mom turns her phone off (same with my sis) while they're at work (DUH!). So leaving a message will just get my ass kicked when I get home. Walking to school is out of option: My school is 8 miles away from my house, and I don't know anyone that has attempted to walk to school from my neighborhood. The bus already left by the time I woke up. In fact, the bus leaves right before my carpool ride comes to pick me up. I guess calling is all I can do. Anyways, my main point: JEEZ! :/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't know about the others but I never intended to be rude in any way.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 11, 2010)

When i overslept i usually just stay home. Just chill home and make up some crappy excuse. This is no big deal


----------



## mameks (Nov 11, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> When i overslept i usually just stay home. Just chill home and make up some crappy excuse. This is no big deal


This. I've overslept 3 times, missing up to 2 hours at a time. It's really not a biggy, just so long as you apologise.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 11, 2010)

DarthVader3257 said:
			
		

> I don't know why f*ck you guys gotta be so rude about it. I mean there is no possible solution whatsoever. My mom turns her phone off (same with my sis) while they're at work (DUH!). So leaving a message will just get my ass kicked when I get home. Walking to school is out of option: My school is 8 miles away from my house, and I don't know anyone that has attempted to walk to school from my neighborhood. The bus already left by the time I woke up. In fact, the bus leaves right before my carpool ride comes to pick me up. I guess calling is all I can do. Anyways, my main point: JEEZ! :/




Just to repeat:

Man up, go to school and apologize for being tardy. I ain't gonna kill you. Trust me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

That depends on your school and how strict they are on being late, though. If someone on my school is late (that doesn't come from a different city by bus) three times, they get detention (only half an hour, but still, detention is detention). I come from a different city by bus, though, so I can't be harmed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: this was @shlong and that other guy.


----------



## mameks (Nov 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> That depends on your school and how strict they are on being late, though. If someone on my school is late (that doesn't come from a different city by bus) three times, they get detention (only half an hour, but still, detention is detention). I come from a different city by bus, though, so I can't be harmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I did get in trouble, but as long as you _say_ that you're sorry, _before_ they ask where you were, you'll get off with less trouble.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

Again, if your school is really strict, they're probably not going to listen to any kind of excuse you come up with, no matter how true it is and no matter how many times you apologise.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 11, 2010)

@the person above me, but if you stay home and get your parent/guardian to write a letter, giving a reason for staying home (of course the reason will be fake unless the real reason is good/important)
By doing this the school will have to accept and let the matter drop. If this doesn't work you should consider leaving that school...seriously


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

If your parents write fake letters for you because you skipped school for an illegitimate reason, they're no good. That's like asking a doctor for proof you've been ill and thus didn't need to go to school, but you weren't actually ill. My Dad gets people that ask for that all the time, luckily he refuses all of them, but other doctors that work with my Dad sometimes give those people what they ask for. Which is completely stupid, because they only do that to make sure the people keep coming to them.

The funny thing about it is that most of those people are of the kind that never pay for a visit to the doctor. And they just let that pass as if it's no biggy...


----------



## DarthVader3257 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmmm... I guess you guys are right. And to tell you the truth, my school doesn't care that much if you get tardy. It can happen once in a while (like me), so I don't think it's a big deal. And plus, if they think I ditched, they were supposed to call me at 12 (eastern time) and that didn't happen either.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 11, 2010)

How was school?

Oh, wait.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't post here and run like the wind!

Hm, looks like I was tardy to this thread too.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Nov 11, 2010)

your school is strict if you are worrying so much about it, we get like 4 unexcused absences before anything happens (losing 1 final exemption) 

just get your mom to write you a note.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2010)

What I got from this thread is that Overlord Nadrian's dad is a respectable doctor.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> When i overslept i usually just stay home. Just chill home and make up some crappy excuse. This is no big deal



^THIS^

I oversleep all the time. Side effect of suffering horrific nightmares, I'm afraid. Work gets pissed at me every now and then if I 'oversleep' when they're busy, but they never actually punish me 'cause they know I work hard. Don't get worked up about skipping one day of school. Unless you've got an exam it's not like you'll miss anything mindblowingly important.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't see why you shouldn't have tried hitchhiking a ride from a car passing by.
Heck if you saw this car:




You could have asked for a ride. It's legit xD.


----------



## Ossot (Nov 12, 2010)

As a teacher, I can promise you no one gives a shit. Just stay home and play xbox or whatever and explain why, when and if someone asks. 

The end.


----------



## mameks (Nov 12, 2010)

Ossot said:
			
		

> As a teacher, I can promise you no one gives a shit. Just stay home and play xbox or whatever and explain why, when and if someone asks.
> 
> The end.







I want you at my school x3


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2010)

Stay at home. Best decision when you wake up late.


----------

